# Boulder Boat Sale and Swap Aug 3-5



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Stay tuned.

Demo boat list and pricing coming soon!!

We'll have some sick deals on this years boats.

Agent's
Ronin's
CR's
EZG's
RX's
Mamba's
Nomad's
Habitat's
Kingpin's

These are all in great shape and will be going for CHEAP!

Stop in and reserve yours today. Sale starts Friday Aug 3rd.


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is the list of demo's we will be selling at the swap/sale this weekend. If you see anything you are inrested in, please call us. 303.325.3231.


Wavesport Diesel 75 Orange $650
Wavesport Habitat 74 Yellow $650
Wavesport Project 62 Lime $635
Wavesport EZG 60 Yellow $625
Wavesport EZG 50 Yellow $625
Wavesport Diesel 65 Citrus $675
Dagger Nomad 8.5 Yellow $635
Dagger Agent 6.2 Yellow $635
Dagger Kingpin 6.3 Blue $599
Dagger Mamba 8.0 Orange $635
Dagger RX 6.7 Sky $635
Dagger RX 6.9 Orange $635
Liquidlogic Jefe Yellow $650
Liquidlogic Ronin 59 Yellow $650
Liquidlogic Cross River 125 Yellow $599
Liquidlogic Ronin 49 Demo $650​


----------



## huckafreewheel (Apr 3, 2006)

Can I still demo one of the boats before I try to buy one?


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, definatly. Also everything in the store is 20-70% Off with great deals on IR drytops and accessories; Astral, Stohlquist and Kokatat PFDs; NRS and Wildwasser softgoods and all Demo and New Dagger, Wavesport and Liquidlogic boats are on sale for 20-40% off. Check out our website for a full list of Demo boat prices.


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Here's a link to the latest list of Demo boats 4-sale. They're moving fast!!

http://www.alpinesportsoutlet.com/t-kayakdemopricelist.aspx


----------

